# Backup lights



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

Where can I get backup bulbs that are brighter than the stocks for my 2002 Spec V?
Thanx


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i can get them ! hyper white.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

I have blue reverse bulbs... 

I got em at Pep Boys


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2002)

How bright are the blue reverse bulbs?
And what about brighter replacemant bulbs for the fog lights?


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

The bulbs are kinda of dim during day but very bright at night.. I'll post a picture


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

http://www11.brinkster.com/skribe/img/reverse Light.JPG


your going to have to paste that in your broswer for it to work...


-----


er i cant get awhole addy to show so here it is but take away spaces

http://www11.brinkster.com/skribe /img/Reverse%20Light.JPG


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2002)

Nice. I think I'll get a pair.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Thanks... they were only like $15-20...


just to let you know there illegal...

but i figure if a cop sees me going in reverse I'm probably screwed already..


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

haha!! thats a good one 89sentra


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Those are mine.. Hyper White.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

i got these blue bulbs and its a brite blue.. kinda of like a sky'ish blue .. but .. wouldnt it be illegal.. because if u tap on the brakes rapidly it does look like the cops.. heh...


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

hey liu, what number are those backup lights???




LIUSPEED said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

I got em in my sentra. They look really nice at night, plus brighter so you can see what you are about to hit!!!!!haha


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

get B1 Hybrids from Liu, they are nice. If I had my computer, I'd show you geys some comparison pix I took on the Maxima.


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

where can i get them?? i'm lookin for new bulbs to replace back gauge (194), license plate (168), back up light (921), and trunk (158).


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Liuspeed.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

polarg. real hyper white, no blue crap, and no fuzz with the cops.


----------

